# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Mr.L & CKD - Homemade (DIY) Plasma CNC

## CKD

*Mr.L & CKD - Homemade (DIY) Plasma CNC*
- Mach3 plasma controller.
- Stepper driver
- JASIC Cut100 plasma source.
- Auto Z controller.
- Machanical THC controller.

Add........ clip here



Sản phẩm


_
Các thông tin có liên quan:
- Mr.L & CKD - Homemade (DIY) Plasma CNC - con người & máy - Ai là người điều khiển.
- Những CỘNG SỰ dễ thương nhất của CKD._

----------

anhcos, kametoco, Mr.L, Quang_Q7, Vân Du, writewin

----------


## vanquy

anh sài nguồn plasma bao nhiêu a vậy anh

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

em dùng nguồn Jasic Cut 100 a ui ^^

----------


## Quang_Q7

Chúc mừng siêu phẩm trình diễn của hai bác. Chắc hai bác thêm vài cái bắt tay và vài lần sắn tay áo nữa là tới DIY laser cutting :-)

----------

Mr.L

----------


## cuong

chưa hiểu ý bác Quang-q7, hai bác đây là sư phụ luôn rồi gọi "DIY" thì chưa đúng hay sao ấy, hihih

----------


## Nam CNC

----- Đúng rồi bác Cuong ơi, gần như hầu hết anh em trên đây từ cao thủ đến bình dân vẫn chưa đạt được trình độ sản xuất hàng loạt hay đạt chuẩn sản xuất công nghiệp được đâu, chẳng máy nào giống máy nào dù là hình ảnh giống nhau, vì anh em chưa đủ điều kiện để làm việc đó dù kiến thức cao thủ.
     Vẫn là DIY hay hơn xíu là làm nghiệp dư bán cho người khác thôi à. Hi vọng 1 ngày không xa , anh em đủ nguồn lực có 1 cái xưởng đủ quy mô, và các anh em phụ trợ khác đủ năng lực đáp ứng gia công cho đúng chuẩn TCVN ehehe ( chỉ bắt đầu như thế là vui rồi chứ theo EC, JIS, ENSI, GS, DIN thì ehehehe thêm thời gian hơi lâu)

----------

cuong, Mr.L

----------


## writewin

he he, chuẩn công nghiệp thì con lâu dám mơ tới, chứ bây h anh em làm máy cách đây 1 2 năm h cũng quen tay rồi nên h lắp máy cũng chuẩn xác và đồng bộ hơn nhiều so với lớp trước, 

máy phần cơ lợi làm còn phần điện chắc do Duy Anh làm rồi, anh em hợp tác như vậy mới giúp cùng nhau phát triển dc chứ tị nạnh cấu xé chém lén sau lưng thì còn lâu mới phát triển lên dc


he he nhắc chuẩn công nghiệp mới nhớ hôm qua đi lây sắt về lắp máy thấy cái khung máy của 1 anh mới làm ở đà nẵng rất chắc chắn cho phần chân dưới nhưng phần trên còn nhiều điểm yếu nhưng do lở mang cái mác gà để vô nhà người  rồi nên ko dám nói  ( vô mà chém nó quang gạch chạy ko kịp sao --- gà thôi --- he he) , em với lương bị chém chảy hết mồ hôi, nào là chuẩn công nghiệp rồi phần mềm tự động xuất code từ hình ảnh để cho máy điêu khắc, hix hix tùm lum tà la khác nữa, he he vui lắm anh ơi

----------

cuong, Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

em hok dám nhận từ (sư phụ) hjchjc em học từ mấy anh, mấy đại ca trên này hok ah nhiều nhất là sư phụ CKD ^^ cảm ơn anh đã dẫn đường em đi ^^

----------


## th11

2 bác này tâm đầu ý hợp lắm hehe

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Quang_Q7

Hình như bác CKD vẫn còn "nợ" anh em lời hẹn chủ trì một cuộc offline "tân niên" nhỉ, zô…zô…zô đi nàooooooooooooooo….

----------


## CKD

> Hình như bác CKD vẫn còn "nợ" anh em lời hẹn chủ trì một cuộc offline "tân niên" nhỉ, zô…zô…zô đi nàooooooooooooooo….


Vẫn nhớ a ơi.. mà dạo này có kèo, phảo chạy đua với thời gian, vậy mà trong người lại không được khỏe.. hic hic

----------


## cuong

> he he, chuẩn công nghiệp thì con lâu dám mơ tới, chứ bây h anh em làm máy cách đây 1 2 năm h cũng quen tay rồi nên h lắp máy cũng chuẩn xác và đồng bộ hơn nhiều so với lớp trước, 
> 
> máy phần cơ lợi làm còn phần điện chắc do Duy Anh làm rồi, anh em hợp tác như vậy mới giúp cùng nhau phát triển dc chứ tị nạnh cấu xé chém lén sau lưng thì còn lâu mới phát triển lên dc
> 
> 
> he he nhắc chuẩn công nghiệp mới nhớ hôm qua đi lây sắt về lắp máy thấy cái khung máy của 1 anh mới làm ở đà nẵng rất chắc chắn cho phần chân dưới nhưng phần trên còn nhiều điểm yếu nhưng do lở mang cái mác gà để vô nhà người  rồi nên ko dám nói  ( vô mà chém nó quang gạch chạy ko kịp sao --- gà thôi --- he he) , em với lương bị chém chảy hết mồ hôi, nào là chuẩn công nghiệp rồi phần mềm tự động xuất code từ hình ảnh để cho máy điêu khắc, hix hix tùm lum tà la khác nữa, he he vui lắm anh ơi


oạch! tội bác Thắng, bác chỉ tung cho nó mấy chiêu cơ khí của bác thôi là nó té giếng rồi, bác thiệt là nhân đạo! mà thôi nói ra còn bị mất nghề, hihih biết đâu làm gà rù còn nghuy hiểm hơn hihihih

----------


## writewin

mất thì ko sợ mất mình sẳn sàng chia sẻ khiến thức học đc mà, phần đế anh ấy làm chắc chắn lắm chỉ có phần truyền động hơi có vấn đề nếu như muốn dùng máy đó để điêu khắc nên cũng ko có j để nói về khung ah,

----------

